# How credit unions can provide better service to people with disabilities



## Complainer (28 Aug 2011)

See http://www.equality.ie/index.asp?locID=135&docID=985 for guidance from the Equality Authority on how credit unions provide better service to customers with disabilities.


----------



## donee (28 Aug 2011)

and your point is?......... what exactly


----------



## ajapale (29 Aug 2011)

> *PRESS RELEASE - 24th AUGUST 2011 *
> 
> The Chairperson of the Equality Authority, Angela Kerins today launched "*For Service, For All*", an essential guide for Credit Unions in ensuring their services are accessible to people with disabilities.
> 
> ...


 
Full text of press release.


----------



## Complainer (29 Aug 2011)

donee said:


> and your point is?......... what exactly


The point is that here is some good, new advice for credit unions about how to provide better service to one in six of their customers. This forum is read by many credit union staff and board members. So the information might be of interest to them.


----------

